# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Σιλικόνη στο ακουστικό του κινητου

## Γουρνας

Έχω ένα Samsung Galaxy s9+ έπεσε μέσα σε σιλικόνη. Το καθάρισα αλλά στο ακουστικό του  δεν καθάρισε τελειως , υπάρχει κάποιο υγρό να του ρίξω για να καθαρίσει  γιατί δεν ακούω τίποτα

----------


## mikemtb73

Μόνο αν το λύσεις φίλε μου και το καθαρίσεις προσεκτικα

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

